# Self control for parents...



## Heidi (May 17, 2010)

We've finally set up a meeting with the DSN and the SENCO at Ross's school - long story why it took until now some eight weeks after his diagnosis. 

Anyway, the problem I have is that the meeting is tomorrow and I have a long list of niggles concerning individual staff members who just don't understand what Ross is going through. Just today he was sent to the head of one subject and asked to agree to only test his blood before that lesson as it disrupts other children if he does it during the class! 

Now I know that he is not the most easy child to get on with at the moment (if you're reading this Ross, you know you're not at your best right now). However, being told he's disruptive because of his diabetes is not helping matters. 

So...my problem is that I will have to maintain some self control during this meeting - I'm not likely to shout or get violent (!!) but when I lose my temper I tend to cry 

Any advice on how I can stop myself from blubbing all over the place? 

Heidi
x


----------



## bev (May 17, 2010)

Hi Heidi,
If you ask this same question on the other list - you will get lots of replies and from people with more experience than me!

I would advise writing everything down and if you feel weepy - just go ahead and cry! It wont do any harm and will show them just what a big deal this is.

I am completely horrified that a teacher asked your son to test when its convenient for the class!!!!!!!!?????????????What planet are they on? You need to get this one sorted out as a priority and calmly explain that Ross will test whenever and wherever he needs to and no-one should be dictating to him when its convenient!!!!!!!!!!!!!Tell your DSN what happened and ask her to back you up about testing. I hope the meeting goes well and just keep remembering that you are doing this to keep Ross safe in school - so it doesnt matter if you cry - you are just human and you are being a great mum to Ross.Bev


----------



## angcrossley (May 17, 2010)

*School*

Hi there. School can be a bit of a nightmare, especially as my son does not want to stand out so we did not get the SENCo etc involved. Luckily the school nurse was excellent and Sam does his BM before lunch in his tutor group classroom. WE did have one teacher ask if he would grow out of his diabetes as it was irritating when he needed the loo a lot in her lessons!!!!! 
Thankfully Sam is much less concerned about all of this than I am. I think as parents we worry much more. Our kids just get on with it and want to be like everyone else. Its just very hard not being on at them all the time. Sam is 13 and as you say stroppy enough anyway.


----------

